# viper 5901 installation



## cameronsnod (Dec 3, 2009)

ok i was so excited to get a remote start and this is my first one viper 5901:grin: but the installation guide sucks:sigh: i dont even know where to start what do i plug things into? the computer? and honenestly i dont know where thats at if i do i didnt exspect it to be easy but the instructions are pointless:upset: so where do i start i have a 2001 mercury grand marquis gs can someone please point me in the right direction please


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember this was difficult for me too. It was my first alarm install and just didn't know where to start.

I started by locating all the areas I needed to access and then removed the paneling so I could access the areas. I forget what the areas are called but its the ignition harness under the steering wheel and the ECU? I think that's what its called. A wiring diagram for your car will tell you where it is though.

I then went through and figured out all the wires I needed to use. You don't need all of them. I then located where that wire was going to be attached and using blue tape, I marked the wire in the car and the wire on the alarm with a number. That way all you have to do is match up the numbers.

Before you start connecting wires, plan out where you need them to go to reach the alarm brain.

And then have fun :wink:


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

cameronsnod said:


> ok i was so excited to get a remote start and this is my first one viper 5901:grin: but the installation guide sucks:sigh: i dont even know where to start what do i plug things into? the computer? and honenestly i dont know where thats at if i do i didnt exspect it to be easy but the instructions are pointless:upset: so where do i start i have a 2001 mercury grand marquis gs can someone please point me in the right direction please


 Here's a link to the cars info, some times the colors are correct sometimes not. Best suggestion I can make here is if your having trouble reading the instructions, its an indicator of how well the install will go..... Pay the money it costs to have it installed correctly(don't go to best buy) by a local car audio place. They will warranty the work, and even though its not cheap you will have peace of mind too.

http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp~TID~549


----------

